# Ronald Nash's Philosophy/Apologetic



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 5, 2013)

I just finished reading Ronald Nash's "Worldviews In Conflict" and really enjoyed it. I am now delving into his book "Faith and Reason". 

Would love to hear from the board on their thoughts on Ronald Nash's work.


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 5, 2013)

I recently finished his introduction to philosophy called "Life's Ultimate Questions" and enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## MW (Apr 5, 2013)

One might also find his lectures on iTunes at RTS of some help in working through the text.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you Rev. Winzer. What do you think of his work?


----------



## MW (Apr 5, 2013)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Thank you Rev. Winzer. What do you think of his work?



I recommend it. His Life's Ultimate Questions could easily be a standard work from a Reformed Christian perspective. It blends enough common sense realism and Plantinga to take the bitterness out of his Clarkian flavours.


----------



## Afterthought (Apr 5, 2013)

From the portions I have read of his "Life's Ultimate Questions", I have certainly liked it. I have heard it claimed that Nash doesn't understand postmodernism well, but I don't know whether that is true or not--though from what little I know/remember about postmodernism, it seems Nash stays on target. Just something to keep an eye on, unless someone else here who knows postmodernism better has something to say (including yourself!). From what I remember when I listened to them a while ago, the book also doesn't go into as much helpful detail as some of his lectures on iTunes do concerning apologetical method, in my opinion.


----------

